# "So, why do you need the same music from a different composer?"



## SARDiver (Jan 6, 2014)

My wife asked the subject question when I mentioned my desire to get the George Szell cycle of Beethoven's symphonies. I have the Karajan set. 

I had posted a hypothetical answer to another thread long ago, and tried it in this situation.

"Sweetheart, it's like seeing you in two different outfits that I really like. Each one is a bit different and is beautiful in a different way, but the music, you, is the same."

"Go ahead and get it."

Heh.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm stealing this one.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd just tell her that; I'm poly amorous with music and wimmin' ... Unfortunately it much more easy to find interesting and lasting interpretations by a multitude of conductors then it is finding women to fall in love with and to have lasting relationships with (and that she is the best)... :angel:

/ptr


----------



## fjf (Nov 4, 2014)

SARDiver said:


> My wife asked the subject question when I mentioned my desire to get the George Szell cycle of Beethoven's symphonies. I have the Karajan set.
> 
> I had posted a hypothetical answer to another thread long ago, and tried it in this situation.
> 
> ...


:lol:............................................


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Mrs Hermit never asks me this .... and I never ask why she 'needs' more than one handbag

Its called 'let sleeping dogs lie'


----------

